# Scott Fly Rods?



## FlyFish7

I know that Loomis is a very popular rod in the Salt and the NRX has a very good following. The same can be said for Sage and the Xi3 and I believe that Sage may be the most popular rod out there currently. With that said, I have been looking at Scott and the rods that they make. However, there are not as many folks throwing Scotts so info. is hard to come by. 

Does anyone have significant experience with Scott rods? If so, what can you say? How does the S4s compare to the NRX or Xi3?


----------



## captd

scott rods are great and tons of guys use them... i own a few (I own sage, t and t, etc too). really good stuff. just got a new 12 weight s4s, and i love it.


----------



## Snookdaddy

5 out of the 7 rods I own are made by Scott. Every one a them are the Scott STS model.. This particular rod was so popular in the early years (2001) that they re-introduced them in 2008 for a limited run. They do not make them anymore, but it is the finest rod I have ever cast. You can find used STS's on ebay occasionally, but they are few and far between...

I have 2) 11wt. STS's that are my "go to" tarpon sticks and will match up with anything out there.

I have a BVK in 7wt. that I use a ton and a new BVK 12wt. that I'll be using this tarpon season, but my 8,9,10 and 11wt. Scott rods get used the most.

I've tried newer Scott S3S's and the newest Scott S4S, but nothing has been as sweet to cast as the older STS series for me.

They usually sell for $200 - $300 on ebay and are a bargain IMHO.


----------



## Marshfly

I have an A4 5wt that I use for trout and just bought a 9wt S4S for those big Louisiana reds that you see on Vimeo. I absolutely love them both. Cast far with great feel close in. In actuality, I bought the 5wt for freshwater trout but use it often for specks these days also. Works great. E


----------



## captd

also, i agree with snookdaddy the sts series was great. so was the heli ply a cool rod...


----------



## acrittenden

I throw an 8wt S4s and I have the Saltwater 5wt S4s (An amazing rod for slot sized tailing reds in Mosquito Lagoon!). I am thinking about getting the 8 foot 8wt S4s for reds that are within 20 feet of the boat. 

I also have a little dry fly 4wt G4, amazing rod. 

All of my experience with Scott has been great. Great customer service and a great product. 

Good luck with finding a rod that works for you!


----------



## lukelleher

Great rods from a great company with outstanding customer service. I own a 4 wt V2, 8 wt S4s, and 10 wt X2s; keep an eye out you can usually find a deal.


----------



## [email protected]

Selling my scott was one of the saddest days in my life


----------



## FlyFish7

I see there is some love for the Scott product around here.  I like what you all have said about the rods.  From the photos that I have seen online, the rods look beautiful.  I wish they had a nicer tube (ie: powder coated like Sage), but I know, I know, we don't fish the tube!  

The initial issue that I had with them was the price, when it wasn't a company such as Sage, Winston or Loomis.  They are obviously much smaller, so that concerned me initially, but no longer.  The other issue I had was that should I ever want to sell it, they do not seem to hold their value like other rods.

I am currently fishing NRX's for my "bigger" rods and am contemplating staying with them or going to either Xi3's or S4s'.  I hate the looks of the NRX, but they are damn fine fishing rods.  The Xi3 is a beautiful rod that fishes well as well.  The S4s, I have no clue! :-[

Something else that I just thought of.....what is the quality of the cork on Scott Rods? Is it similar, better, worse than other manufacturers? Is it a soft cork or hard and does it "dirty" quickly?


----------



## captd

i think you're over thinking this... they are top shelf. check with guides or others who fish a lot... scott has been considered a top company, always... at least the past 20 or more years that i have been ff'ing in salt. 
i grew up on the water in islamorada, and whenever i got in anybody's skiff, they usually had either sage or scott rods... the sts series was everywhere. 

again, i own sage, t and t, winston, etc... scott are equally as good. and same price pretty much (well, t and t is out there, now...)

if the cork gets dirty, it means you're enjoying your rod. i think windex and a paper towel will work.


----------



## MariettaMike

I bought a used Scott S3 6wt years ago that is one of the best equipment purchases I have ever made. Had the rod tip broken by a dufus kid at the boat launch, gave it to the local rep for repair, rod returned within 2 weeks, paid $25 to cover shipping and I'm happy.

The Scott rod is every bit as good as my Sage TCX and One rods that cost me 2-3 times more.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one if the right opportunity came along.


----------



## acrittenden

> The initial issue that I had with them was the price, when it wasn't a company such as Sage, Winston or Loomis.  They are obviously much smaller, so that concerned me initially, but no longer.  The other issue I had was that should I ever want to sell it, they do not seem to hold their value like other rods.


I have sold personal Sage rods and Orvis Rods that I have owned. I would NEVER dream of selling any Scott that I have. I wouldn't go into a purchase like this already thinking about selling it. But if you are concerned about it and wish to eventually sell it undervalued because thy "don't hold their value", PM me! I will gladly take it off your hands!  ;D


----------



## FlyFish7

Great thoughts. After thinking about it, I think I am going to keep my Loomis rods and mix some Scotts into the collection. That NRX is damn ugly, but it sure as hell can fish!


----------



## Rhenn

I was surprised to see the Heli Ply mentioned, I have a 9wt Heli, really nice rod, and I have Billy Pate direct drive Bonefish reel on it, nice combo. 
Also have been real happy with some A2's and A3's I have, great rods, slower than my XI3's but great casting rods that don't cost a bunch.


----------

